# There is potential to make great money w uber eats



## SueBird (Apr 8, 2019)




----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

about 19 bucks an hour prior to gas etc not bad. But that was with 187 in tips........about 2 bucks in tips per person.......can that be sustained?


----------



## SueBird (Apr 8, 2019)

Another point I can make this any week I decide to work the hours u see around 40 hours I worked online so I have only made less than this if I decided I didn't wanna work alot that week



dnlbaboof said:


> about 19 bucks an hour prior to gas etc not bad. But that was with 187 in tips........about 2 bucks in tips per person.......can that be sustained?


Most definitely I live in Desmoines Iowa maybe ppl are generous here idk but I get tips every night almost every person tips I get 10$ tips as well usually at least one of those every night guess it's the place to be doing eats ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

dnlbaboof said:


> about 19 bucks an hour prior to gas etc not bad. But that was with 187 in tips........about 2 bucks in tips per person.......can that be sustained?


" UNSUSTAUNABLE " !


----------



## SueBird (Apr 8, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> " UNSUSTAUNABLE " !


No totally wrong speak for yourself I make this every week lol so IDGAF what u think is sustainable I'm living great off Uber eats and have high ratings lol


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SueBird said:


> No totally wrong speak for yourself I make this every week lol so IDGAF what u think is sustainable I'm living great off Uber eats and have high ratings lol


And just one FALSE COMPLAINT 
could leave you stranded

Without Notice !


----------



## Dave32 (Mar 1, 2019)

SueBird said:


> View attachment 310277


I can make that money in Perth Australia without tips with the same number of trips


----------



## SueBird (Apr 8, 2019)

Damn well that's great they must pay more there for deliveries I believe they pay different in each location for some reason. I don't really know why they do that for instance I see UE drivers get all these questions bonuses for so many deliveries in cali or New York but they dont have that here my 33$ promotion was for 3$ extra per delivery during a certain time period and then so many drivers get online them times I almost wish they didn't offer it,. We also get boost pay tho everyday if you drive alot,which I do everyday I make 1.5-1.8 boost and 1.8 is the highest here

Quest I meant


----------



## Dave32 (Mar 1, 2019)

1.3 is the highest here


----------



## k4ever (Oct 12, 2016)

Account created yesterday? Yeah sure. 

I only thought the Uber shills posted here about driving, but now I see they are into deliveries as well.


----------



## Acheese11 (Nov 8, 2018)

you should have made a lot more in tips


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Well the problem is when I work I do better than that driving.... with no climbing steps ect
(Fri Sat 5-10 pm)

Fri I did 30 and hour Sat 17 an hour (smaller surge) Almost no tips BTW. Most Fri trips were +5. Sat +3 but it died early so I went in at 9pm
Sunday I was only doing 12.88....so I went home
That's the nice thing about NOT NEEDING the MONEY


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

SueBird said:


> 1.5-1.8 boost and 1.8 is the highest here


Those will eventually goes away, just like here in Phoenix. I used to have boost, I used to have $5 per trip after 10pm, those all went away last year.
How do you think I got my avatar picture?

My advise is, grab everything while you can. Have an exit plan ready.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

I agree. If people refused to work for 9 an hour the pay would go up.PERIOD


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

As a bonus you have the potential to eat well too.


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

Great tippers in Iowa compared to my area.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Too much work for so little.

But hey, whatever floats your boat.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Glad you are making it work out for you in your market. I keep saying markets are different, do what works for you. Keep it up. :thumbup:


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

SueBird said:


> View attachment 310277


What are the Eats pay rates after uber takes its "cut" (minimum fare, per mile, pickup fee, dropoff fee, per minute, etc) ?


----------



## blondebaedc (Mar 21, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> What are the Eats pay rates after uber takes its "cut" (minimum fare, per mile, pickup fee, dropoff fee, per minute, etc) ?


@Nats121 here is an example of something typical for me


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Those pay rates are horrible, even worse than mine because uber pays Eats-only drivers lower rates than Eats/X drivers.

The $4.31 "Uber Receives" is a LIE.

They also charge the restaurants a 30% service fee

If all that's not bad enough, they frequently charge the customers "high demand" (surge) rates, and most of the time little to none of that extra charge goes to the drivers.


----------



## SueBird (Apr 8, 2019)

wallae said:


> Well the problem is when I work I do better than that driving.... with no climbing steps ect
> (Fri Sat 5-10 pm)
> 
> Fri I did 30 and hour Sat 17 an hour (smaller surge) Almost no tips BTW. Most Fri trips were +5. Sat +3 but it died early so I went in at 9pm
> ...


True damn u get plus 3 wow I just can't handle dealing with other ppl I just like the time to myself so taking food is a better option for me. However my brother did Uber driving and I seen on his app how much he was making I mean our gas in Iowa is less than 2.50 a gallon most the time which is what I don't think alot of ppl on here posting don't understand. One post said how much gas am I burning up my answer 5$ a day usually lol so it's mostly all profit for me tbh



k4ever said:


> Account created yesterday? Yeah sure.
> 
> I only thought the Uber shills posted here about driving, but now I see they are into deliveries as well.


Yes yesterday I'm not trying to promote Uber as great company yes they rip ppl off constantly, however nobody gave me a chance to start complaining yet lol that's the reason I joined to see if others were having the same issues I am having. Now that that's said I still make decent money compared to working a normal job here for less than half the pay I'm making


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Dave32 said:


> I can make that money in Perth Australia without tips with the same number of trips


Gas in Desmoines is probably the same per gallon as you pay per litre. Think somewhere in the $2.25 USD per gallon.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

SueBird said:


> Damn well that's great they must pay more there for deliveries I believe they pay different in each location for some reason. I don't really know why they do that for instance I see UE drivers get all these questions bonuses for so many deliveries in cali or New York but they dont have that here my 33$ promotion was for 3$ extra per delivery during a certain time period and then so many drivers get online them times I almost wish they didn't offer it,. We also get boost pay tho everyday if you drive alot,which I do everyday I make 1.5-1.8 boost and 1.8 is the highest here
> 
> Quest I meant


You still have promotions? Wait until all that goes away and there are 3x as many ubereats drivers. What you're experiencing won't last.



SueBird said:


> True damn u get plus 3 wow I just can't handle dealing with other ppl I just like the time to myself so taking food is a better option for me. However my brother did Uber driving and I seen on his app how much he was making I mean our gas in Iowa is less than 2.50 a gallon most the time which is what I don't think alot of ppl on here posting don't understand. One post said how much gas am I burning up my answer 5$ a day usually lol so it's mostly all profit for me tbh
> 
> 
> Yes yesterday I'm not trying to promote Uber as great company yes they rip ppl off constantly, however nobody gave me a chance to start complaining yet lol that's the reason I joined to see if others were having the same issues I am having. Now that that's said I still make decent money compared to working a normal job here for less than half the pay I'm making


You know it's not just the gas, right? Are you keeping a mileage log?


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

wallae said:


> That's the nice thing about NOT NEEDING the MONEY


Taking away opportunity from those that NEED the MONEY? Doesn't seem nice to me.


wallae said:


> I agree. If people refused to work for 9 an hour the pay would go up.PERIOD


Or, if people that didn't NEED the MONEY found another hobby, earnings would increase for those NEEDING MONEY!
EXCLAMATION POINT!


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

As others have written, enjoy it while the promotions last because when they go down/disappear, you’ll see what others are saying. 

Plus as a new driver you get more orders because they’re trying to entice you. Then one day, BAM, the ok to decent money is gone. Soon you’ll have to work longer to get what you started. That’s why drivers do multiple apps and some appear disgruntled or negative.


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

Dave32 said:


> I can make that money in Perth Australia without tips with the same number of trips


What about the living cost in your city? Is it equivalent?


----------



## UberSnoober (Dec 20, 2018)

Invisible said:


> As others have written, enjoy it while the promotions last because when they go down/disappear, you'll see what others are saying.
> 
> Plus as a new driver you get more orders because they're trying to entice you. Then one day, BAM, the ok to decent money is gone. Soon you'll have to work longer to get what you started. That's why drivers do multiple apps and some appear disgruntled or negative.


My boosts on Uber Eats disappeared in February and I thought they just did away with it altogether in my market until I ran into another driver who was new and he showed me he was on a Quest that night + a 1.3 boost....I've been played !


----------



## BunnyK (Dec 12, 2017)

Invisible said:


> As others have written, enjoy it while the promotions last because when they go down/disappear, you'll see what others are saying.
> 
> Plus as a new driver you get more orders because they're trying to entice you. Then one day, BAM, the ok to decent money is gone. Soon you'll have to work longer to get what you started. That's why drivers do multiple apps and some appear disgruntled or negative.


I just figured boosts and such were raised and lowered due to demand, amount of drivers, the season. In my market my pay has not lowered past 20/hr even though boosts went from 1.5/1.6 to nothing in the last two weeks. Only changes were the tipping change (which was offset by the new service fee), and the introduction of the surge pricing.

Although as soon as UE earns me less than I want then I will just join their competitors. Just because I do alright with Uber doesn't mean I'm dumb enough to believe for one second that I am not expendable to them.


----------



## Dave32 (Mar 1, 2019)

Ubermcbc said:


> What about the living cost in your city? Is it equivalent?


You can rent a 3 bedroom house as cheap as 250 a week


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

I did Uber Eats once. My total gross was close to 5 dollars for 45 minutes of my time.... :thumbup:


----------



## Dave32 (Mar 1, 2019)

Yeah I dont look at it that way. I try not to look at it in terms of hourly rate I look at it that it's better than no money you didn't have before


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

Mr. Sensitive said:


> I did Uber Eats once. My total gross was close to 5 dollars for 45 minutes of my time.... :thumbup:


Your gross was gross


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> " UNSUSTAUNABLE " !





SueBird said:


> I make 1.5-1.8 boost


Boost was always 1.8 -2.0 around here 3 months ago. I haven't seen a boost in 3 months, coincidentally I haven't done UE in about 3 months.


----------



## Dave32 (Mar 1, 2019)

dryverjohn said:


> Gas in Desmoines is probably the same per gallon as you pay per litre. Think somewhere in the $2.25 USD per gallon.


No we pay high for fuel something like $1.50 a litre


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

SueBird said:


> True damn u get plus 3 wow I just can't handle dealing with other ppl I just like the time to myself so taking food is a better option for me. However my brother did Uber driving and I seen on his app how much he was making I mean our gas in Iowa is less than 2.50 a gallon most the time which is what I don't think alot of ppl on here posting don't understand. One post said how much gas am I burning up my answer 5$ a day usually lol so it's mostly all profit for me tbh
> 
> 
> Yes yesterday I'm not trying to promote Uber as great company yes they rip ppl off constantly, however nobody gave me a chance to start complaining yet lol that's the reason I joined to see if others were having the same issues I am having. Now that that's said I still make decent money compared to working a normal job here for less than half the pay I'm making


Smile more you'll be less grouchy


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Eugene73 said:


> Smile more you'll be less grouchy


Smiling Grouches are DANGEROUS !


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

UberEats can be ok at the right and right place. I often do better at Eats than Lyft, while putting fewer miles on my car. I'll do it if I want to stay near a certain area, don't feel like dealing with pax, or am sick. It's an ok alternative, but i couldn't do it full-time.


----------



## loophole (Jun 7, 2016)

Pickup barfers that blow chunks and reach all new levels of uber cash!!


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Dave32 said:


> No we pay high for fuel something like $1.50 a litre


not too bad, basically double. $1.50 x 3.78


----------



## Uber_BoutsBangAU (Nov 26, 2017)

SueBird said:


> View attachment 310277


Serious?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

BunnyK said:


> I just figured boosts and such were raised and lowered due to demand, amount of drivers, the season. In my market my pay has not lowered past 20/hr even though boosts went from 1.5/1.6 to nothing in the last two weeks.


Drivers get different boost amounts, if they still get them. Last year, a new driver was telling me, as we waited for food, how high his boosts were. Mine were substantially lower, but I wasn't a new driver, and my rating was 98%.

Glad you're still making money!


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

wallae said:


> Well the problem is when I work I do better than that driving.... with no climbing steps ect
> (Fri Sat 5-10 pm)
> 
> Fri I did 30 and hour Sat 17 an hour (smaller surge) Almost no tips BTW. Most Fri trips were +5. Sat +3 but it died early so I went in at 9pm
> ...


Thats driving 8-12 hours a day, every day. PT you'd make A LOT less.

Keep in mind my fellow driver, that not everyone drives FT 7 days a week, some do, some don't, i can't, as i have another job.

If you're making money(& this isn't directed towards you, but EVERYONE), That's really all that matters. Even a few dollars per ride/or per delivery adds up.

Not every ride or delivery is going to be profitable, it's just how it is.


----------



## tc49821 (Oct 26, 2017)

It just dirty in my mind,the fee can be up to $8 ,they get a 30 percent cut. Throw the driver more of the del fee


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> And just one FALSE COMPLAINT
> could leave you stranded
> 
> Without Notice !












can confirm, 4 days now.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Congrats. Stick around. Let's see what you are saying in six months....


----------



## Kyanar (Dec 14, 2017)

SueBird said:


> Damn well that's great they must pay more there for deliveries I believe they pay different in each location for some reason. I don't really know why they do that


The rates in Australia and New Zealand had to be higher, customers didn't even have the ability to tip until about 2 months ago, and the general populace rather resoundingly reject tipping - where you get up to 90% of pax tipping, you'd be lucky to get 10% tipping in an Australian city because it's not in our culture. If you were to ask for a tip or suggest an expectation of one, you'd probably get 1* as a driver.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

I did UE for two days. NOPE. 

As with EVERYTHING Uber: You market matters.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Minus tips and promotions you made about $10 an hour with overtime


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

I hardly do Eats. Hard to get more than $3-5 a run in this market. And I have made <$3 before on a deliver that took 20 minutes to complete. About the last run I took an Eats (Min far UberX here is $3). Occasionally I flip it on and play to see if anything has changed. Hasn't yet. 

I will run DoorDash now when I need a filler waiting for the airport to surge at the times I know it does daily and U/L are slow. Or if I only want to work 1-2 hours and not end up an hour from my house. DD min is $6.50 a delivery. Pretty easy to do 3 of those an hour and make $20ish. Well, most of the time. 

You're running a good hourly! I do hope it continues for you.


----------



## Sick_of_Uber (Apr 17, 2019)

Unless you are in NYC where tipping is comon there is NO WAY you get $2 per ride... NO CHANCE IN HELL. I drove 50 trips wit Uber and got $4 total by three riders. Uber eats is a rips off. They chase you 5 miles to pick up the food then another 5 to deliver and it's a $5 fare with no tip. That's my experience.


----------



## Carblar (Sep 1, 2016)

SueBird said:


> No totally wrong speak for yourself I make this every week lol so IDGAF what u think is sustainable I'm living great off Uber eats and have high ratings lol


New member, Uber hub shill.
Nice graphics desgin on the phony pay statement tho
You do realize Uber has been sued and lost before for advertising false pay promises? I'd be careful shilling if I were you.


----------



## Johnnycash362 (Dec 3, 2018)

SueBird said:


> View attachment 310277


That's good money . What area you work in ?


----------



## Mikeoftulsa (Dec 10, 2018)

DriverMark said:


> I hardly do Eats. Hard to get more than $3-5 a run in this market. And I have made <$3 before on a deliver that took 20 minutes to complete. About the last run I took an Eats (Min far UberX here is $3). Occasionally I flip it on and play to see if anything has changed. Hasn't yet.
> 
> I will run DoorDash now when I need a filler waiting for the airport to surge at the times I know it does daily and U/L are slow. Or if I only want to work 1-2 hours and not end up an hour from my house. DD min is $6.50 a delivery. Pretty easy to do 3 of those an hour and make $20ish. Well, most of the time.
> 
> You're running a good hourly! I do hope it continues for you.


Same here. I was doing it all but stopped doing Uber eats because i would have to drive 5-10 miles in some cases and then make like $3.00. Then my car would smell like the food I picked up. Just wasnt worth it. Maybe I'll give it another shot to see if anything changed in the last 6 months in my market.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Mikeoftulsa said:


> Same here. I was doing it all but stopped doing Uber eats because i would have to drive 5-10 miles in some cases and then make like $3.00. Then my car would smell like the food I picked up. Just wasnt worth it. Maybe I'll give it another shot to see if anything changed in the last 6 months in my market.


Did an Eats yesterday..... nope I'll stick with DD for 2x the pay.


----------



## Delilah5 (Mar 20, 2017)

Uber Eats pay has gone down alot since they ended the promotions for new customers , and with the stock IPO yesterday now they are looking at more ways to squeeze drivers pay.


----------



## Drizzle (Jan 1, 2018)

I see that cricket phone and automatically know you are not earning good money.


----------

